# Fire Arms dealers crazy busy



## mtnoelle (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been wanting a .22lr rifle for quite some time now but recently I'm getting serious and have been looking at different store, big box and local.

Every place I went there were always customers waiting, up to 30 people in one of the big box stores (Academy).

Makes you really sit back and think doesn't it. I think Obama has been the best gun salesman in the history of man.:clap:

I can see a ban or additional security checks for assault type weapons but I can't see a ban on all guns in the near future. The ammo however.....that's a different story. Every store I've been to had a very good stock of guns, but a very small stock of ammo.

It has started. Stock up while you can. Of course I'm sure a lot of us on here already have a sizable stock of ammo.:clap:


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Why are'nt you buying private sale?????????????????????????


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I buy 9mm at Walmart, it's cheaper than buying surplus ammo. They are constantly out. I asked the clerk if they had trouble getting in ammo and he said it distributed out by how much a store needs and how much they sell. He said that another guy and I are buying all the Federal 9mm 100 round boxes. For all my rifle ammo I reload which is far chaper for rifle rounds. 

Bobg


----------



## mtnoelle (Nov 19, 2012)

zant said:


> Why are'nt you buying private sale?????????????????????????


I've been looking for a while for a private sale and couldn't find what I wanted. Maybe I should have held out.....

Do you really think it's that important to buy private sale? I know that all my information is taken to pass the background check but even still anything that I've ever purchased I've done with cash. Not much of a difference though I guess.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

IMO, better to buy what you want when you can find it than to hold out for a private sale and not ever find one. 

Still looking to stock up on .22lr CCI Stingers. Meijer hasn't got any new ammo shipments in months. Even shotgun shells are in extremely short supply.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You can always find CCI Stingers at any one of these places... 

I just bought a couple thousand at our last one.. 

http://www.gunshows-usa.com/ohio_gun_shows.shtml


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I need to go to the one the weekend of the 29th. Looking for a taser/stun gun too.

Last show they had 50 rounds for $9 and up! Nearly double what they are at Meijer and Wal-Mart.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I bought 500 round boxes for $22 I think it was..


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wonder how many dealers are talking the scare of big bad Pres will take away your guns to get more sales


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

haley1 said:


> Wonder how many dealers are talking the scare of big bad Pres will take away your guns to get more sales


Still in *denial *I see


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Good luck finding ammo,or any sort of ''assault weapon'' now.
Or magazines for the above.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Our local "Hubby Daycare" (Drop off the hubby to look at fire arms and chat with everyone while you go shopping, Gun Store) has been super busy lately. I asked Phil, the owner, if everyone was stocking up for fear of new anti-gun laws coming down the pike, or other Federal fears. You could barely move in the place!

He looked at me like I was an idiot (maybe I am) and said, "Ummm, no. Everyone is this busy. It's Christmas shopping." 

:smack:


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is panic buying at its best,and price gouging to go along with it.

But when you have an admin that is diametrically opposed to the right of self defense what can you expect?

There is 5.56 ammo still out there however,just VERY difficult to find.
AR mags are all gone.
AR's are pretty much done too.
AK's were hard to keep on the shelves BEFORE all this BS.

Seems it now pays to own off the wall(read non-AR) 5.56 rifles...:nana:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

If there is a line of 30 at the gun counter at Academy on December 26th, attempting to take advantage of the After-X-Mas sales, I might believe it is panic buying.

People tend to buy guns, but not ammo, for X-mas. At least according to Phil, who happens to own a gun store. That would be why there is plenty of selection on guns, but not much on ammo.

Muledeer and Pronghorn season is over. Whitetail is still open but it is the end of the season and nearly everyone has filled their tags...only the out-of-staters that take hunting weekends are left. No reason for store to stock lots of big ammo.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was in Saturday morning and the place was hopping , I was just so excited they had CCI small pistol primers in stock finally after a 3 month wait I was ready to give up hope an buy a brick of Federals , I had to wait for the 2 guys in front of me one finished papers on a hand gun the other took all of 7 minutes to choose 1 from the several available ar15's he went with a coyote special , then i could get my primers , caps and a few odds and ends 
4 more in line after me , one was a marine about to deploy the store is hardly big enough to hold all these people a few more and we would have been shoulder to shoulder.

the good new was the prices were still fair , a new rock island AR was selling for 945.00 for the carbine 979.00 for the 20 inch 

the prices on all the pistols were as they were marked 2 weeks earlier all reasonable , basically the best online price +35 dollars , the same as it would cost you in transfer fee to have it shipped there.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

A simple google search shows the almost complete(I know one place you can still buy bulk 5.56) lack of ANY 5.56 ammo to the public.

I am not talking about hunting rounds,as those firearms are irrelevant to the 2nd Amendment.

There is also no AR's to be found,local shop said maybe by January he might have some.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~shrugs~ Honestly, oz, why do you think they aren't being sold? If people were just buying them like crazy, manufacturers would be pumping them out like crazy. It doesn't take long for manufacturers to step up production to meet or exceed demand.

If there are no regulations specifically against those rounds, and there are people that wanted to buy them, the manufacturers would be making them.

It has been hunting season, so of course stores are going to stock their shelves with hunting rounds. It would be stupid of them not to.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would say because when the admin made it known it was going to use the deaths in CT for political gain,it made people go out and buy ammo.

During the heyday of our various recent wars,5.56 ammo was difficult to buy because companies couldn't supply both the military and the public,pretty funny when you think about it.

ARs have been in high demand(beyond manufacturing capacity really) for a while too.
AKs were difficult due to fedgov interference.

Our stores stock lots of ammo normally,now the shelves are bare except for the off the wall calibers.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey oz, I'm hoping for revolution just as much as the next red-blooded gal, and if one starts to foment...well, I am kinda long in the tooth and achey in the knees to be heading to the front lines, but hey, I can still defend a nice, safe place for revolutionaries to heal up, and bake some biscuits to feed them.

So I get looking at these things with longing and hope.

But I am sorry. It is Christmas season AND the end of hunting season. There are too many perfectly valid, reasonable, explanations for firearms to be flying off the shelves and the common calibers of ammo to be bare. 

I think the only thing, right at this time, that is causing panic among the masses is the price tag on the new Sony Game Console. Sorry, but there you have it.

If I go into the Gun Store on, say, January 10th, and the place is packed to the gills and the shelves that hold the ammo are bare, THEN I will consider the possibility of mass panic....right after I ask Phil if he has re-ordered since the end of season.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> shrugs~ Honestly, oz, why do you think they aren't being sold? If people were just buying them like crazy,* manufacturers would be pumping them out like crazy*. It doesn't take long for manufacturers to step up production to meet or exceed demand.


Sales have increased nearly every month since BO was elected.

Most factories have BEEN running 24/7 just to keep up with demand, and this rush has put them* farther behind *

Plus it's Christmas


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Lessee, the election day was November 6th. Whitetail season opened up down ere on November 3rd, which always increases sales as people decide that their first, missed shots of the season MUST be due to their rifle and NOT due to the fact they haven't done anything but clean it when they were bored since LAST season, and therefore sometime in that first few weeks, lots of people get new rifles. Of course, hunting, so ammo. Then Christmas season comes along. 

Yep, BFF, I completely believe you. I think you are right in that sales have gone through the roof since the election, and that factories are running at overload.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Problem is,the people buying them aren't buying for gifts,they are rushing in to buy a gun before Obama bans them.
One guy I know wants to buy five Rock River Arms AR's.

I went to buy a CORE 15 just to have it.
Same with there being no ammo or mags.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> Problem is,the people buying them aren't buying for gifts,


How do you know, oz? Have you won the lottery without telling us, and have funded a nation-wide survey study that asks people as they are leaving Gander Mnt., Academy, and Walmart with their gun purchases WHY they bought those firearms?

I think what would have been a more honest statement would have been, "I *hope* that people are not buying them as gifts, but are, instead, buying them before Obama bans guns."

Because I went looking, and there isn't a single scientific survey in progress right now that would give conclusions as to why people are buying firearms this hunting and Christmas season. Therefore, neither you nor I actually KNOW.

I *suspect* that some people are worried that, since we have a Democrat as a president, that something is going to happen to our legal ability to carry and/or own firearms. I also *suspect* that those people either never took, or do not have a recollection, of high school civics class, else they would know that we currently have a conservative controlled House, and our Senate doesn't currently have a Democrat supermajority that would be able to overcome a filibuster. Even if a gun ban was initiated in the Senate, managed by some Miracle of the Divine to actually come to a vote, and then by some other Miracle of the Divine, pass (not all Dems are for gun control, after all), it would NEVER pass the House and it would die there.

Therefore, I do not see a gun ban, or even a significant gun control, law being a "threat to our freedom" with this Congress. And unless the numbers in Congress *drastically* change in two years, after the next election, I don't see any such thing being a threat for the entire presidential term.

But there are always people who like to be afraid.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

All I know is I'm glad I have the guns I do, and I'm glad I got enough food to keep them fed for a while... There is one I'd like to buy just in case... 

It's pretty much going to be a done deal anyway there will be some sort of ban...


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am on 20 plus pages devoted to buying and selling firearms,the guns are being bought because people are afraid they will be banned.

A friend is wanting to buy 5 ARs,not to collect but to have.

I take the current admin at face value on what they have stated.

They want an assault weapons ban.
They want to limit the people's ability to buy and sell firearms.
They want to ban any magazine over 10 rounds.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

CaliannG said:


> Hey oz, I'm hoping for revolution just as much as the next red-blooded gal, and if one starts to foment...well, I am kinda long in the tooth and achey in the knees to be heading to the front lines, but hey, I can still defend a nice, safe place for revolutionaries to heal up, and bake some biscuits to feed them.
> 
> So I get looking at these things with longing and hope.
> 
> ...


Three and a half years worth of magazines have been sold in the last three days. Magazines that I bought three days ago have increased in price 250% if you can find them. Exactly what planet do you live on? Why are people like you in such an oblivious state of denial? Any one with half a brain can see that totalitarianism is on the march in our current government. The list of banned guns on Feinstein's bill is out and essentially they intend to disarm the people of the United States. You may look forward to being a serf, I do not.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

A few links

http://www.delphitactical.com/collections/mags

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/

http://centerfiresystems.com/ak47_74_mags.aspx

http://centerfiresystems.com/ar15_mags.aspx

http://centerfiresystems.com/223.aspx

http://centerfiresystems.com/762x39.aspx

http://centerfiresystems.com/545x39.aspx


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Yep, BFF, I completely believe you. I think you are right in that sales have gone through the roof *since the election*, and that factories are running at overload.


I didn't say "since *the* election"
I said "since BO* was* elected", as in *2008*


> Sales have increased nearly every month *since BO was elected*.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Still in *denial *I see



Nope, I'm in reality, I didn't drink the kool aid, the sky is not falling.

I am in no way worried, they will not take away my guns. There will be no law, and even if there was who would enforce it, the same people who believe in keeping them?

Everyone take a big breath and releax


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

There will also never be government mandated healthcare...ohh,wait.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

There will be a law of some sort limiting something. There's no doubt about that. What is in the law is the debate... I'm wishing for something without a lot of teeth, but we saw what happened in 94.. I expect that much if not more..


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Three and a half years worth of magazines have been sold in the last three days. Magazines that I bought three days ago have increased in price 250% if you can find them. Exactly what planet do you live on? Why are people like you in such an oblivious state of denial? Any one with half a brain can see that totalitarianism is on the march in our current government. The list of banned guns on Feinstein's bill is out and essentially they intend to disarm the people of the United States. You may look forward to being a serf, I do not.


 Right on......I'm on line now trying to find a 5 rd SKS hunting mag and EVERYWHERE is saying 5-10 days JUST TO ORDER online or try their 800 and expect 30m-1.5hr wait....Brownells-NO MAGS....CDNN won't even accept online orders........But if you want a Bushmaster,20mags,1000rds-PM me,my son has one online for 5000.00..


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I'm goona keep my Mod 70 30-06 and start adding a few extra boxes of ammo , maybe old Feinstein will let me keep my deer rifle ! Sure am happy the Ar-15's don't use the 30-06 ammo or I'd be worried . Bolt action shooters work on Zombies just like the semi auto's . , fordy


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been buying up as much as I can for my 7mm Mauser. Not got a lot, I got enough to feed me quite a few deer if the stores are all empty.. I'm set for a couple years easy.. 

I prefer spray and pray for zombies..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My recent purchase was a gift, to myself. The previous purchase was a panic, "gotta have an inexpensive self defense firearm" purchase. One before was a gift. Dh's was plain and simple lust.

But if I had the proper funding I would be making a few more purchases.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Wanderer0101 said:


> T
> The list of banned guns on Feinstein's bill is out and essentially they intend to disarm the people of the United States. You may look forward to being a serf, I do not.


The House currently has nearly a 50 vote majority in favor of Republicans. Fifty friggin votes. If Feinstein's ban passes the House, that means a LOT of Republicans decided to jumps sides on the issue. Actually, to pass the House, at least 20 Republicans would have to vote for it.

I can see 4 or 5 jumping ship on gun control, but not 20. Especially with how right wing the Republican Party has gotten since the absorption of the Tea Party.

And that is assuming that ALL Dems voted for it, which is not an assured deal. There are quite a few Dems with NRA backing, and yes, even NRA funding.

IF Feinstein's Bill manages to actually pass, it won't be before the thing is nearly completely gutted. Yes, a couple of R's have agreed that they would look at gun control in the aftermath of Sandy Hook, but they have also said they won't even consider it unless it is coupled will laws on mental health as well. And one stated that modern civility would have to be included. (I got a giggle out of that, imagining a Federal mandate that everyone must attend Charm School and submit a book report of "Miss Manner's Guide to Excruciatingly Correct Behavior".)

So no, I am not worried. And honestly, even if I was worried, what could I, a small goat farmer, do about it? Write my Congresscritters? Done did. Spent the bill money on firearms? Uhhh, no. Spend the retirement fund on firearms? Uhhh, no. Especially since, if everyone is rushing out to do the same thing, prices are through the roof, as you have said.

Nope....I'll buy my firearms after the bill either dies or is gutted, and I'll pay under market value for them, and FAR under what the seller paid for it in the rush the spend the kid's X-mas money on an assault rifle.

See, I've done this before.  You should have SEEN the deals I got about a year after the Brady Bill went into effect.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Boehner has already said he is willing to compromise.
Graham is open to more gun bans.

Was just perusing the listings on armslist,there are several for AR rifles priced over $3000.
Someone has a listing for two used AR rifles and mags for $7000.

Lowest priced AR was over $1500.

This was for NC.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep, those were the "couple of R's" I was thinking of.

2 down, 18 more to go!

If I am right and the thing dies is the house, you owe me a bottle of wine, oz.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

It will pass,because not enough Congressmen in the GOP care.

Plus it will make them look bad to oppose a law to ''save the chilluns''.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

If that ends up being the case, then am I allowed, with my Libleft Looniness, to dance and say, "Ya'll told me the Repubs would save our guns from Obama! They had the chance, what happened?"

Because I spent all election year being told how Obama was going to take my guns, and only by voting for a Republican was I going to keep that from happening. So, since Repubs in the Senate have fillibustered everything ELSE, and Repubs in the House can vote it completely down, am I allowed to use that in future debates and say "Voting conservative won't save my firearms, look what happened here!"?

Am I allowed to say that conservatives are just as susceptible to "emotional hysteria" as libs? Because MY reaction to it was "Why weren't those teachers armed? We arm a bunch of our teachers down here in Texas. They should pass laws to arm their teachers." I am rather surprised that you think the GOP reaction will be "ban guns!".


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ummm,you didn't elect a Repub,you elected Obama.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

CaliannG said:


> See, I've done this before.  You should have SEEN the deals I got about a year after the Brady Bill went into effect.


Some guns you could get a deal on, but others you didn't... I remember trying to find magazines for my SKS.. the prices on those went way up.. A lot of other magazine prices went up pretty high too since they were no longer being imported.... 

I can't believe you don' think there's not going to be some kind of ban... This deal pulled at too many heart strings... At the least, I expect a similar sort of ban as the last one.. 

I'm not a fool and will rush out to buy an AR... I know better.. besides, everyone will have one, and the prices won't hold for long. I bet they drop even lower down the road because of the flood of them into the market place... Once we're over the cliff, people will suddenly be looking for money... 

I will probably be buying something next weekend though, although it won't be an AR. It will be something that isn't as common, yet desirable.. .Yes, I'll buy because if there is a ban it will be in it, but also something that will rise in value over time... however, once I buy it, I don't plan to sell it unless I'm flat broke and living on the streets..


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> Ummm,you didn't elect a Repub,you elected Obama.


I beg to disagree. I didn't elect *anyone*. I voted third party for president.

Well, on the Senators and Representatives, there wasn't much choice, and in my area, the Repub was the best choice. But it is Congress that makes and passes laws; the president just signs them or not.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

People have short term memory, Christmas happens, then New years, by next month most people are thinking of something else. I really don't see how the Republican controlled house would approve anything similar to last ban once the emotions have simmered down.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

This has nothing to do with Christmas and everything to do with panic buying because of the very real threat of a gun ban.

I don't think some posters realise the extent of what is going on...or are simply in denial.

But whatever,no skin off my nose.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> This has nothing to do with Christmas and everything to do with panic buying because of the very real threat of a gun ban.
> 
> I don't think some posters realise the extent of what is going on...or are simply in denial.
> 
> But whatever,no skin off my nose.


What if it isn't denial, oz? What if there are tons of folks that understand exactly what is going on, and also understand that when it comes down to it, there is nothing they can do?

We have a representative republic. Once we elect our representatives, we have to just deal with what they decide. A LOT of people elected anti-ban, vote-for-me-or-Obama-will-take-your-guns, representatives, secure in the notion that these people would NEVER vote in a gun ban.

But if they do.....what's to be done?

We suck it up, buttercup. Because unless we get the revolution going instantly (and I have seen no signs that revolution is in the air yet), we are just going to have to deal.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well you do seem to be denying what is happening.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

CaliannG said:


> If that ends up being the case, then am I allowed, with my Libleft Looniness, to dance and say, "Ya'll told me the Repubs would save our guns from Obama! They had the chance, what happened?"
> 
> Because I spent all election year being told how Obama was going to take my guns, and only by voting for a Republican was I going to keep that from happening. So, since Repubs in the Senate have fillibustered everything ELSE, and Repubs in the House can vote it completely down, am I allowed to use that in future debates and say "Voting conservative won't save my firearms, look what happened here!"?
> 
> Am I allowed to say that conservatives are just as susceptible to "emotional hysteria" as libs? Because MY reaction to it was "Why weren't those teachers armed? We arm a bunch of our teachers down here in Texas. They should pass laws to arm their teachers." I am rather surprised that you think the GOP reaction will be "ban guns!".


You probably wouldn't be able to do your dance and say what you want for long because once they start gutting the Constitution and the amendments it won't stop.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

CaliannG said:


> Yep, those were the "couple of R's" I was thinking of.
> 
> 2 down, 18 more to go!
> 
> If I am right and the thing dies is the house, you owe me a bottle of wine, oz.


I hope you are right, and if you are right I won't buy you a bottle, I'll buy you a case. 

I might add that I bought my stuff before the price went up. I don't over pay.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> You should have SEEN the deals I got about a year after the Brady Bill went into effect.


The Brady Bill didn't ban anything.
It just required the background checks for handguns
Nothing else about the law was new


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The Brady Bill didn't ban anything.
> It just required the background checks for handguns
> Nothing else about the law was new


Annoying trolls again with facts..BFF...:hrm:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

haley1 said:


> Nope, I'm in reality, I didn't drink the kool aid, the sky is not falling.
> 
> I am in no way worried, they will not take away my guns. There will be no law, and even if there was who would enforce it, the same people who believe in keeping them?
> 
> Everyone take a big breath and releax


Wow, really? Get a clue man. Try this site

www.infowars.com


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The Brady Bill didn't ban anything.
> It just required the background checks for handguns
> Nothing else about the law was new


~sighs heavily~ I tend to ignore you and not continue discussions and debates with you because you often seem to be deliberately obtuse, and it often seems like you deliberately put words in my mouth that I did not say, and none of the words you put there are what I intended at all.

I never said that the Brady Bill banned any weapons, now did I? Please tell me where I said that the Brady Bill banned any weapons? And since I did NOT say that the Brady Bill banned weapons, or even inferred that the Brady Bill banned weapons, why are you using language that causes the reader to assume I did? Are you a propaganda writer?

However, there WAS a mad rush to buy weapons when the Brady Bill was still being proposed, and that rush to buy weapons continued until the day it was enacted. About a year AFTER the Brady Bill was enacted, there was a glut on the market for "slightly used" firearms, at heavily reduced prices. I picked up several nice pieces then.

Therefore, I have been there before. I have seen the mad rush to the gun stores when gun control legislation is introduced (such as the Brady Bill), and I have profited later on from those mad rushes by being able to obtain rather nice firearms at well under market value one firearm owners realize that the world is not going to end and perhaps X-mas for the kids IS important.

There....have I used enough words to elucidate you on my intended communication? Or do you want to twist this post around and put more words in my mouth? You seem to enjoy feeding me words that I never said. Do you do this on purpose?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh, and one of the pieces I picked up at that time was one I had been lusting over. Ya'll may not agree...but *I* happen to love it: A Ruger .357 Blackhawk convertible to 9mm, complete with the extra cylinder, and still in the box. Got it for $95.  WAY under market value.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Nut with gun(s) kill children equals people getting afraid guns will be banned equals rampant buying of more guns equals more nuts with guns equals more crazy shootings equals.......... well you get the idea. It's gotta stop somewhere, don't it?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Copycats are always a problem:

http://abcnews.go.com/US/schools-face-threats-nationwide-sandy-hook-shooting/story?id=18019370#.UNc6RW_m4aI

Although I think that it would be a better effort to train and arm the faculty and staff at these schools.

Not that it would be impossible for one of the faculty or staff to slip off their rocker.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

They'll make the ban on high capacity mags permanent. It wouldn't surprise me if there is no grandfather clause either. It will be interesting to watch after the ban takes affect. I bet if you watch your local ads you may be able to pick up some cheap firearms from people just wanting to get rid of them.



Bobg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I never said that the Brady Bill banned any weapons, now did I? Please tell me where I said that the Brady Bill banned any weapons? And since I did NOT say that the Brady Bill banned weapons, or even inferred that the Brady Bill banned weapons, why are you using language that causes the reader to assume I did? Are you a propaganda writer?
> 
> However, *there WAS a mad rush to buy weapons when the Brady Bill was still being proposed*, and that rush to buy weapons *continued until the day it was enacted.* About a year AFTER the Brady Bill was enacted, there was a glut on the market for "slightly used" firearms, at heavily reduced prices. I picked up several nice pieces then.


No there wasn't, since everyone KNEW it had nothing to do with a *ban*
The fact you got some "deals" has nothing to do with Brady


> And since I did NOT say that the Brady Bill banned weapons, or even *inferred* that the Brady Bill banned weapons, why are you using language that causes the reader to assume I did?


Check your dictionary before lecturing me on the use of language:


> inferred past participle, past tense of* inÂ·fer *
> Verb
> Deduce or conclude (information) from evidence and reasoning rather than from explicit statements.


You *IMPLIED *it caused panic buying, when really it didn't do much at all



> implied past participle, past tense of* imÂ·ply *
> Verb
> Strongly suggest the truth or existence of (something not expressly stated): "the report implies that two million jobs might be lost".


The bill was PROPOSED in *1987* and wasn't ENACTED until *1993*
Are you REALLY trying to IMPLY there was 5 year "RUSH" on buying guns?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Oh, and one of the pieces I picked up at that time was one I had been lusting over. Ya'll may not agree...but *I* happen to love it: A Ruger .357 Blackhawk convertible to 9mm, complete with the extra cylinder, and still in the box. Got it for $95.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At that price it was probably stolen, or someone was really desperate for money



> ~sighs heavily~ *I tend to ignore you* and not continue discussions and debates with you because you often seem to be deliberately obtuse, and it often seems like you deliberately put words in my mouth that I did not say, and none of the words you put there are what I intended at all.


I tend to do the same because you seem to think you're directing a movie all the time


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I wondered about that price on Ruger too...any pawn shop would have given 250.00 for it...I would have given 350.00,probably a tweaker needing cash


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Wow, really? Get a clue man. Try this site
> 
> www.infowars.com


Sorry honey, been reading info wars almost everydyay for about a year. You really have to be careful what you read online, some of those articles are scare tacticts, they suck you in and keep feeding you more. I have no fear that the big bad black man (and I did not vote for him) in Washington will come take my collection, this will blow over


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

There is a cartoon whose caption reads, "I don't mean to brag, but I have survived FIVE End-of-the-worlds now."

I've lived through far too many "They're coming to take our guns! They're coming to take our guns!" I still have my guns.

Lot's of ya'll say that those of us who are not worried are in denial. Nope, we've just heard all of the fear-mongering before and, so sorry, but just cannot see how THIS time where there are cries of "Wolf! Wolf!" is any different than the last half a dozen times. 

Maybe someday there will really be a wolf, but for that to happen, the NRA is going to have to lose a lot of power and there will have to be a lot less GOP in Congress.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Gun show this weekend up this way.
.223 ammo was selling for $1000 for 1000 rounds.
AR15's were $1500-$3500.
AKs were $1800.
AR Pmags were $50 each.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

haley1 said:


> Sorry honey, been reading info wars almost everydyay for about a year. You really have to be careful what you read online, some of those articles are scare tacticts, they suck you in and keep feeding you more. I have no fear that the big bad black man (and I did not vote for him) in Washington will come take my collection, this will blow over


Sounds like a personal racial problem to me....Most of know he's owned and controlled by "big,bad,WHITE men"...:bash:


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

I trust the government will not ban, regulate, restrict or tax firearms or ammuntion or related accessories except for the Gun Control Act of 1934, the Gun Control Act of 1968, the Firearms Owner Protection Act of 1986, the Assault Weapons Ban of 1994-2004 and more. And let us not forget about Waco, Ruby Ridge, New Orleans and other acts where the goverment decided to be the 800 pound gorilla.

I also do not forget what gun control has done to the world in the 20th and 21st centuries, let alone what restrictions of arms in pre-firearm time periods did.

History shows that being concerned about future bans or restrictions is not about being paranoid, rather understanding the unintended consequences of useless restrictions. Also the understanding that after a certain point of making a mockery of law and order, why would the people continue to be adherant to other laws when our government refuses to respect personal, individual rights?

What I can say is that I will use the most restrictive laws for all interactions with law enforcement and other goverment employees. If California requires all ammunition purchases to be made face to face, identification must be provided and fingerprints taken for civilians, then I willl use that standard for all government employees wanting to purchase ammo for practice or even personal defense. I will also restrict quantity on par with the law. Additionally, any goverment employee or entity purchases will be restricted utilizing the most restrictive law. If a civilian cannot own X firearm, then I will not sell it to any deputy, police officer or their department or agency in that state.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

haley1 said:


> Nope, I'm in reality, I didn't drink the kool aid, the sky is not falling.
> 
> I am in no way worried, they will not take away my guns. There will be no law, and even if there was who would enforce it, the same people who believe in keeping them?
> 
> Everyone take a big breath and releax


They have already taken away guns...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

reluctantpatriot said:


> I trust the government will not ban, regulate, restrict or tax firearms or ammuntion or related accessories except for the Gun Control Act of 1934, the Gun Control Act of 1968, the Firearms Owner Protection Act of 1986, the Assault Weapons Ban of 1994-2004 and more. And let us not forget about Waco, Ruby Ridge, New Orleans and other acts where the goverment decided to be the 800 pound gorilla.
> 
> I also do not forget what gun control has done to the world in the 20th and 21st centuries, let alone what restrictions of arms in pre-firearm time periods did.
> 
> ...


I can only hope that others will follow , if all the manufacturers banded together and discontinued sales of all models to government agencies that were banned for civilian use they could send a very clear message.
however I think far to many are going to be wanting to please law enforcement and government. 
the civilian market is just to large at this point for the manufacturers to not feel the pain if it dries up due to bad laws


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I can only hope that others will follow , if all the manufacturers banded together and discontinued sales of all models to government agencies that were banned for civilian use they could send a very clear message.
> however I think far to many are going to be wanting to please law enforcement and government.
> the civilian market is just to large at this point for the manufacturers to not feel the pain if it dries up due to bad laws


Just had a local town sheriff here boycott a gun store for caving with the media. He told them he would no longer purchase the departments guns from them.

http://wgcl.m0bl.net/r/1cspov

He is also a member of the same forum/ gun organization as me, Georgia Carry


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Barret has refused to directly supply/sell to Calipornia gov't agencies...parts/guns/anything..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

zant said:


> Barret has refused to directly supply/sell to Calipornia gov't agencies...parts/guns/anything..


I was going to mention that , but i went out to their web site and couldn't find the notice any more . i suppose after 10+ years of it it was just taking up space on their web page


----------

